# Stark County Sheriff's Deputies Strip Search Woman



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

CANTON -- Hope Steffey's night began with a call to police for help. It ended with her face down, completely naked and sobbing on a jail cell floor.



Video Here

Story Here


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Those boys are in some big trouble


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Meanwhile, just north of Stark County is the Summit County Sheriff Dept.

http://www.ohio.com/news/top_stories/15097896.html




> Those boys are in some big trouble


Not as much trouble as the Summit deputies.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

that was discussing!!!!!!!!! and the police wounder why they don't get any respect. if that was my wife in the video i would be head hunting.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I think if two male officers stripped my wife the lawsuit would be the least of their worries. From the look of that video it seems to me the deputies are the ones who should be behind bars. I am sure there is more to the story but from what information that was given in the news story I would be surprised if people don't loose their jobs.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

There's always more to the story than the news wants us to hear. 

Before you jump to conclusions take these questions into consideration - WHY did she get charged? Was she drunk? sure sounded like it. they asked her if she ever thought about hurting herself - she responded "now or ever" - wrong answer - that's probably cause that she's a threat to herself - and with the recent "jailhouse hangings" - like in massillon jail couple years back - then that's reason alone for her to be left without anything that she could use to harm herself (clothes in this case). Yes - female deputies are required to perform the strip search - but there's only TWO female deputies at Stark County sheriff's office - and clearly they were unable to perform the strip search alone due to this female being combative and noncompliant - hence the need for male help. 

There is DEFINATELY more to this story than the news is letting on - like WHY is she being charged when she's the victim?? First off, she gave the wrong ID and then had a story to go with it when called on it........that's fishy right there. I don't care of the circumstances behind WHY she had her sisters ID - but how many of us actually hand over our ID's before we LOOK at it??? 

See???

Before we start slamming the Sheriff's office - we need to see all the facts on this.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Skarfer said:


> There's always more to the story than the news wants us to hear.
> 
> Before you jump to conclusions take these questions into consideration - WHY did she get charged? Was she drunk? sure sounded like it. they asked her if she ever thought about hurting herself - she responded "now or ever" - wrong answer - that's probably cause that she's a threat to herself - and with the recent "jailhouse hangings" - like in massillon jail couple years back - then that's reason alone for her to be left without anything that she could use to harm herself (clothes in this case). Yes - female deputies are required to perform the strip search - but there's only TWO female deputies at Stark County sheriff's office - and clearly they were unable to perform the strip search alone due to this female being combative and noncompliant - hence the need for male help.
> 
> ...


Yah, thats right! It takes 7 deputies to hold this 120 pound woman down and take off all her clothes When is the last time you heard (if ever) of anyone hurting themselves with a pair of jeans or underwear while handcuffed? This was WAY over the top!! What if it was your wife, girlfriend or daughter? You would be singing a different tune!! 
Come on!!!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

If someone wants to hurt themselves, they get creative - doesn't your underwear have an elastic band? 

Have you ever tried to hold a 120lb drunk down? it's pretty impossible - especially when they try to bite, kick, punch, scratch and spit on you - and they definately didn't know what (if any) diseases she's carrying........they can't take any chances.

Let me ask you this - WHY was she being detained in the first place? We don't know this........

WHY was she being strip searched? We don't know this either - but I can tell you it was because she was being UNCOOPERATIVE. 

Same as the reason she's being charged with resisting arrest and disorderly conduct. You don't get strip searched and charged with what she is being charged with simply for just standing there. 

think about it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You're sure making assumptions about the womans condition or state of mind, Skarfer.

And, as far as the media "holding back information", that's not exactly true either. 

Sheriff Swanson declined to comment, denied some things that went on, or did state that "it will all come out in court." The report did include that information, so what are we holding back? 

The sheriff's department said the woman was a danger to herself and that is why her clothing was removed. The woman was in jail on charges of disorderly conduct, which covers a whole lot of things. 

I think the main issue is that male deputies were involved in the stripping down.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Sorry, but I agree with Skarfer..

I never counted 7 officers...DID YOU?????
Second, who was recording!!!!! Maybe the police for evidence!!! 
Did you see the whole tape????? I didn't!!!! or did you see what the news wanted you to see???? I did!!!!

She wasn't handcuffed when she took the toilet paper and wrapped it around her for warmth now did she?? Could of then used the underwear to hang herself.

Again- we only see what they want us to see......
She was under the influence of something...or she would of never ended up on all fours... 

Those women deputies sure were doing a good job stripping her, never seen a guy pulling her clothes off....

either way I see this thread getting to interesting!


----------



## griffon (Jun 5, 2006)

That is the most disgusting thing I have ever seen. To even begin to justify these guys actions is absolutely ridiculous. It is no wonder that police are losing respect from the public at an ever increasing rate. Thank God for videocameras. You have got to wonder what these crooked cops have been able to get away with for years. I really hope this gets caught by the national media. The deputies should all be fired, the sheriffs office should be taken over by the federal government (this has happened elsewhere), and the woman should win any lawsuit she files. I cannot even begin to understand how someone would defend the police unless they were personally tied to that fraternal group and are sticking up for their own (cops wouldn't do that...). I haven't been a member of this board for as long as some, and I apologize for the rant, but this one really disturbs me.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes - and you guys are making assumptions too........there's ALWAYS two sides to every story - and Carl, if I'm not mistaken - YOU are on the side of the media. A little biased in this conversation, aren't you? Not meaning anything bad by that - just stating facts.

I agree - it's extreme that male officers are involved in the strip search.......but we don't know the Sheriff Dept.'s policy for unruly or out of control or drunk and disorderly female detainees either. As stated before, I believe there's only 2 female officers on the Stark Co. Sheriff's Dept. - so what are the procedures to be taken in situations described above?

I'm not trying to defend the Sherriff's office - but I think that until all facts are released - we should NOT jump on the "FTP" bandwagon.......

I'm also sure the Sheriff declined to comment - and this was more than likely advised by the Dept's attorney...........agreed? This, as we all know, does NOT imply guilt.........right?


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

yeah, I to feel that the issues were with the male officers. If it is true that they only have 2 female officers and the 2 together could not control her, then what... How about calling local police stations for some female officers....
Here's another one--- if 2 women officers can not control 1 120# woman- maybe women shouldn't be officers!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I can assure you Skarfer, that I am NOT always on the side of the media, even though I work at a TV station.  

I never said I was taking any side in the discussion, except to say the main issue, from my point of view, was the male officers taking part in the stripping down. That was it.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Roger that, Big Daddy.........

I'm just saying that we don't know all the facts, and until we do - we can't pass judgement. Innocent until proven guilty - isn't that what our wonderful judicial system stands behind??

Also - about the two female officers and not being able to control a 120lb female - I'm SURE this is covered in the SOP manual..(how to handle a female with only 2 females on the force)....and I'm pretty sure in this day and age it's been talked about what a male officer can and can't do........so until we hear the facts, I think we should keep the comments to a minimum. 

ALSO - think about this: It was stated above that if female officers can't control a 120lb female - then maybe they shouldn't be officers???

WHAT IF THERE WERE NO FEMALE OFFICERS - then how would you perform a strip search?????


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

All we will hear at this point is the "suspect/victim's" side of the story. Which, of course will heavily favor the suspect/victim. That's what the media will be given as well.

I wonder why, if they were doing something so horrible, were they filming it?


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah, I knew that would bring in new light....this is my last comment on the subject....

It's 2008- if the 2 female officers could of done the job, they would have...that's why they were there in the first place....FACT
The camera was there for the benefit of both parties....FACT
The lady was under the influence, if you cant tell that then I give up.... her cousin called 911- she was assaulted, ended up with a bloody lip and hair pulled out of her head. (Sounds) like a drunken cat fight if you ask me... At one point the woman while being held down looks up at the female officer and SLURS F off, and looks like she's in outer space. She was toe up drunk, if not, she would of been smart enough to tell them NO I am not suicidal....

MAYBE they should have more Part time female officers on call for special situations....Situational Female Task Force the SFTF....

Either way----- we'll see what comes of it.......


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I totally understand someone being out of control. I guess there would not be an issue if THE SHERIFF'S WOULD HAVE FOLLOWED THEIR OWN RULES. Did anyone catch the part of the story that it is POLICY that strip searches are to be preformed by officers of the same sex?? If there are only 2 female officers in the sheriff's dept. maybe there should have some sort of a plan in place to deal with these situatuations. What if it were a 250 lb woman in custody?? 

You guys can cry all you want that we do not have all the facts. The ONLY fact I need to know is that they did not follow policy and had male officers stripping a woman. There is abosulutely no excuse for this. If they were so worried about her well being is there not another way to restrain her?? Could they have possibly kept an eye on her. There are so many other ways the situation could have been handled. They made a bad choice that went agianst dept. policy now Stark county is going to have to cough up millions for the lawsuit.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Did the sheriff's dept once say it was a strip search? Or was it only the woman's side saying that?


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo - tucky boy.........why don't you take a step back from the bar and think about what you just said. Here I'll help you - and I quote: "The ONLY fact I need to know is that they did not follow policy and had male officers stripping a woman" ----- Did you SEE a male officer stripping the woman? I did not. I only saw a male officer holding down the female and the female officers stripping her. BIG DIFFERENCE buddy.

ALSO - how do you KNOW that it's not "in their policy" for the male officers to restrain an unruly female? That could be - and we just don't know this yet.

You guys crying foul before you know all the facts kill me. You're the type of guys that would start a lynch mob, aren't you?? HAHA......

LIGHT THE TORCHES AND GRAB YER PITCHFORKS BOYS!!!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not involved with law enforcement, but that tape wasn't disturbing to me in the least. I agree the "victim" was obviously intoxicated and disorderly. The female officers did most of the striping with the male officers trying to help hold her down. There really isn't much more they could do with only 2 female officers around. They have so many standards in place - like the video rolling. They tape those situations so they can prove they weren't doing anything other than following procedure.

And besides, you don't end up in the jailhouse struggling with police unless there is a good reason. I'd say in this case the reason was this lady can't handle her booze or as I like to say she didn't get enough to eat that night.

If you don't follow orders and become combative with the police, you should expect to be gang tackled and shackled - it is the way of the world here in the US.

I always say I could never be a cop as I would be "trigger happy" no doubt. I watch the shows on TV and I can't believe the restraint the officers show in dangerous situations - I have seen countless situations where I would have pulled my gun and shot and the officers are able to handle the situation eventually without deadly force. It really goes to show the level of professional training involved IMO.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They could have thrown her in the cell as is WITH handfuffs and zip ties to detain the woman. and just watched her while she calmed down, do you guys really think this is the first time these officers have had to deal with a drunk female, I think not. They handled it completely wrong, if the girl only had to deal with 2 female officers her attitude might have been different but we don't know that, they could have zip tied her feet and thrown her in the cell cuffed, that way she can't move any part of her body and would only be able to sit there and talk to her while being calmed down NOT having the ability to hurt herself or anyone else if she was really unruly they could have tazed her as well. Rules are rules and they broke them, I hope they all get fired if that was my woman I would be livid as all could be REGARDLESS of the circumstances drunk, wild etc not the first time guys. Like I said if this was normal prototcall for females brought into custody don't you think this would be on the news more often ??


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Skarfer;569412
ALSO - how do you KNOW that it's not "in their policy" for the male officers to restrain an unruly female? That could be - and we just don't know this yet.
Did you read the article or just watch the video?? Go back and read the article it states it is the policy. Maybe YOU should check the available facts??
You guys crying foul before you know all the facts kill me. You're the type of guys that would start a lynch mob said:


> I'm all for that.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but just because you are under the influence does not suspend your civil rights. I am on the LEW's side 99% of the time and most show alot of restrant and professionalism. This is not one of those times.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool - VERY well put. My thoughts EXACTLY.

Gonefishin - until you're in law enforcement - don't tell any of us what they "could have" done.........I'm pretty sure that they followed protocol, even video taping the events to cover their proverbial butts. UNTIL the entire story comes out (and not what the husband/media wants us to believe/see) - we shouldn't crucify anyone.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

swantucky said:


> I'm all for that.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but just because you are under the influence does not suspend your civil rights. .



WHAT? Do you KNOW what she did to get into the situation she got into??? I sure don't - but I can throw an educated guess at it........my guess is she got loud with the cops, probably threw in a cuss word or two, and possibly wouldn't calm down or chill out when requested MULIPLE times.........just a guess though.

Then I'm pretty confident in saying that the officers warned her SEVERAL times to calm down or they would be forced (for her protection and hers) to cuff her and take her in...........which ultimately they did.


BUT - and remember this - none of us should jump to conclusions until the ENTIRE story comes out........


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I am not disagreeing with the fact that she did something to put herself in that position. Be it being a loudmouth, drunk, or on dope. All I am saying in 2008 there should not be male officers stripping female prisoners. Even if all they did was hold her down and did not "strip her". If I were a LEO I would never want to be in a position where I was with a naked female or had my hands on her, it just opens a huge can of worms. It clearly shows the male officers were the last 2 people to leave her cell. That just opens all kind of liability, she could claim they put their hands on her raped her or whatever and they have no way to dispute her claims, the video operator had already left the cell. This will be interesting to see how this all plays out.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Skarfer said:


> WHAT? Do you KNOW what she did to get into the situation she got into??? I sure don't - but I can throw an educated guess at it........my guess is she got loud with the cops, probably threw in a cuss word or two, and possibly wouldn't calm down or chill out when requested MULIPLE times.........just a guess though.
> 
> Then I'm pretty confident in saying that the officers warned her SEVERAL times to calm down or they would be forced (for her protection and hers) to cuff her and take her in...........which ultimately they did.
> 
> ...


You're telling everyone not to jump to conclusions of why the police did what they did. Go back and re-read your posts. You are making just as many unfounded accusations about what this female did or did not do. You are just on the other end of the spectrum. You may or may not be right but blasting others because they don't agree with your outlook is unjustified. Sit back drink a beer and reeeeeelax !


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I see your point - and well put.

But think about this - what if there were NO female officers on the Stark County Sheriff's Dept?? What then? I'm sure there's other places around the area/state in that situation........and I'm sure strip searches happen all the time that way too.

See? Just because there were two female officers, now everyone thinks she should not have been stripped searched in the presence of men - well what if there were no females around? Just put her in the cell and "hope" she doesn't have some sort of weapon on her? What if they just put her in there and she was 'keestering' some sort of weapon and killed herself or one of the officers? I know this is extreme - but that's where this is leading......


Krusty - I'm only saying that to argue the other side of the spectrum. I don't like seeing officers being berated, like they are being in here - when nobody knows what the situation was that lead to this happening.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,m sure there was plenty other way to handle that.that whole thing was out of control, they all need to be fired and striped in jail thereself. gang up on them. see if they like there rights taken avanege of. there not officers of the peace, there PUNCKS!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I bet the woman makes alot of money off of this. I do have a background in law enforcement and we would never have gone to those extremes. But that was just how my department handles the situations. We would have restrained her with zip cuffs and then posted someone or multiple people to watch her as she calmed down. Thus stopping her ability to hurt herself. The strip down was uncalled for IMO, there were more PC ways to handle this situation. There is no way given the publicity of this that Stark county does not settle this suit unless the woman is asking for something unreal. If this is put beforth a jury, they will side with the woman as the lawyers will demostrate that other more civil means could have been taken regardless of whether this is policy or not in the department.


----------



## gkimp (Aug 3, 2007)

If you were looking the male officers were trying to control her while the female officers stripped her, by the way this was not a strip search, it was removing her clothes so she could not hang herself. Prisoners often kill themselves with their own clothing. In addition the officers are professionals and seeing a naked woman in law enforcement believe it or not is really no thrill. When you are in the hospital you are treated by the available personnel, male or female, what's the difference here? This is one sided reporting at it's best. You'll never see the outcome of this lawsuit because the County's insurance company will pay what is called a "nuisance settlement".


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

BigV said:


> Yah, thats right! It takes 7 deputies to hold this 120 pound woman down and take off all her clothes When is the last time you heard (if ever) of anyone hurting themselves with a pair of jeans or underwear while handcuffed? This was WAY over the top!! What if it was your wife, girlfriend or daughter? You would be singing a different tune!!
> Come on!!!


I am not going to comment on whether or not the deputies were right or wrong, but I did want to comment on the quote above.

I have been working in the EMS field for 12 years. It is amazing how much strenght a 120 woman has when she is drunk, high, pi$$ed off, or just frustrated. I am a fairly large man. 6'4", 220 pounds, and I have had the crap kicked out of me by a lot of drunk women. 

When we in the EMS field are dealing with combative patients, we have three options. Call the police and they cuff them, by then the PD has to ride with us in our car, so it doesn;t happen alot. We can also try to resrain them our selves. At best we have two medics in the back... like I said before, they cam be hostile if they want.

The last course or action we have, and in my opinion the best, we "chemically" restrain them. Halodol is a great drug. It takes even the meanest patients and turns them into slobbering, yet peaceful, people!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Skarfer said:


> Just put her in the cell and "hope" she doesn't have some sort of weapon on her? What if they just put her in there and she was 'keestering' some sort of weapon and killed herself or one of the officers? I know this is extreme - but that's where this is leading......
> 
> 
> Krusty - I'm only saying that to argue the other side of the spectrum. I don't like seeing officers being berated, like they are being in here - when nobody knows what the situation was that lead to this happening.


I understand what you are doing here. If they would have zip / hog tied her in the cell and had an officer watch over her this would have been avoided. How in the world would she be able pull a weapon and hurt herself or anyone else if she was hog tied ?


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

If they would have hog tied her - I'm sure we'd still be hearing about this story......how they used un-necessary force and how she did nothing wrong and how can they do this to the "victim" here.............right??

there is SO much information left out - it really upsets me that the media would do this to spark such a controversy (like this never happens, right?). think about that - if all the facts were stated up front.....it could be an entirely different attitude going on in here right now.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

The way it is portrayed on the news link, it looks bad for the police. But that is the whole intent of that piece. It's way more compelling to spin it as Bad Cops vs. Innocent Citizen. And the news is a business, they want it to be compelling. So I'm initially skeptical.

I'm with skarfer in that I think some of you are being too quick to crucify the cops. I don't buy that "I keep my sister's ID to honor her memory" BS either. There's more to the story. I'm sure of it.

I'll wait until both sides of the story are out before I decide whom to vilify, thank you.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Skarfer said:


> If they would have hog tied her - I'm sure we'd still be hearing about this story......how they used un-necessary force and how she did nothing wrong and how can they do this to the "victim" here.............right??


I agree, we would be hearing about it regardless but they would have a whole helluva lot less explaining to do if they would have hog tied her and put her under an officers watch until she chilled.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

When ever some one is booked. They are stripped searched regardless of sex. It is for officer safety as well as the inmates safety. Anytime a person claims to be suicidal they are automatically placed on suicide watch. That means that they are striped of any and all clothing (state policy-period). The woman in the video was obviously drunk and disorderly (anyone can clearly see this). Anytime there is a cell extraction, inmate placed in 4 way restraints are suicide watch, the event has to be video taped to show that policy was followed. I have seen several attempted suicides as well as an actual hanging (These people were not on any watches). You cannot leave someone retrained (handcuffed) for a long period of time in a cell (state policy) as someone stated. 

The only I saw three things wrong 
1) The opposite sex being in the cell. But me not knowing the circumstances I'm not judging. Perhaps there were only two women on duty as suggested. In emergency situations a female can search a male and vice-versa. 
2). She should have had an opportunity to wear a suicide gown and not have been left naked for hours. 
3) No medical attention was giving. 

Someone also made a comment about her being only 120lbs. Well until you fight with a drunk or disorderly person(s), or a goal oriented person (male or female) on a daily basis, don't be quick to judge. When someone has nothing to loose, they get super human strength and they are hard extremely to control. Been there done that, got many T-shirts.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Toxic - thanks for the "official" input. I knew someone with knowledge on this would be around shortly.

Second - there are only TWO women on the Sheriff's dept. PERIOD. When something like this happens - one of the two (not on duty) has to be called in to perform the task............


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow this is a fun thread. To preface my response, Yes I am a police officer so I may be biased. I also have had false allegations brought against me, and wondered if I was going to make my house payment or feed my kids next week, only to be cleared given all my pay back, and told to go back to work and not worry about it. This is the reason I will be recieving my degree in engineering so that I can get out of a thankless stressful career that most couldn't do.

On to my statements I can't get the video to work, but I am sure it is ugly, How else would you have it, you can't deal with people at their ugliest and expect a pretty video, life isn't like that. 

Per the article this was not a strip search: "The sheriff denies this was a strip search." A strip search is the removal of clothing from a willing subject to search them for contraband. As such you cannot apply the SO's strip search policy.

For whatever reason The deputies believed this woman was a threat to herself: "He said deputies took them off for her own safety."

About the number of people involved at least 7. As an instructor in nonviolent crisis intervention I will tell you I would always rather have more people, then fewer. I am absolutly sure that the 2 female deputies could have controlled this woman, but the relative level of force used would have been much greater. 

Now, My thoughts on what happened. A woman was arrested for disorderly conduct, and resisting arrest. and found guilty of both by a jury of her peers. (taken from the starke county courts website for those who question sources.) I would bet my new rapalas that the full story goes something like this:

Mrs. Steffey while being processed into jail states she wants to hurt herself. ( a very common tactic to try and avoid jail) since the deputies must take threats of this nature seriously they attempt to put her in a suicide watch cell. As part of their policy and just good judgement subjects are not allowed to wear street clothes into a suicide cell. They tell her to remove her clothing which she refuses to do. (At this point the deputies have a decision to make.) do they: A not put her in a cell and risk liability by not taking her threats seriously. B put her in a cell in her clothes again risking liability, as well as violating policy, Or C Use the least amount of force necessary to get a woman who they believe is a threat to herself into a cell where they know she cannot hurt herself? 

The idea of suggesting a deputy sit and watch her is just not valid, There are not enough deputies in that jail to watch everyone who threatens suicide. that is a plain fact of budget.

The idea of calling in local jurisdictions to assist is again not valid. 1 other jurisdictions are busy and have their own calls to handle, 2 bringing a road cop with no corrections training into a jail to assist is a bad idea. most road cops carry guns, batons, taser, OC etc, Most of these items are not allowed in jails, and if they are allowed in jails it is only if being used by a sgt, lt etc. 3 the amount of time it would take to get outside officers on scene to help control this woman makes it impratical.

Because of my NVCI instructor status the majority of the subjects I deal with are suicidal or at least claim to be. While it is ugly what the deputies did I want more evidence before I am willing to make these deputies and their families suffer through a loss of employment.

On the other hand I could be totally off base and stark county could be like the old south. I guess time will tell


----------



## gkimp (Aug 3, 2007)

Two words for hog tying her and leaving her handcuffed, "positional asphyxiation". I'd rather explain stripping her then killing her!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Bigun - VERY well said! 

Oh - and i've got news for you buddy - if you're leaving law enforcement and going into engineering for less stress.......I've got news for you, you're in for a rude awakening!! HAHA! (Although it may be less than you're used to)

Thanks again for your insight!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

gkimp said:


> Two words for hog tying her and leaving her handcuffed, "positional asphyxiation". I'd rather explain stripping her then killing her!


Thats a whole nother argument. what people on here don't realize is in law enforcement / corrections we have to use the least restrictive form of restraint. What is more restrictive putting someone in a suicide cell for a while until they calm down or putting them in a restraint chair, or leaving them cuffed or hog tied for a couple of hours. I know which I would prefer if it was me. I would at least like to be able to scratch my own nose.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh - by the way, Ms. Steffey seems to have had a DUI back in 1997 too........so I'm sure alchohol was a factor as mentioned above.......

http://www.starkcountycjis.org/mas_...ase_type=TRC&pass_case_no=00980&start_range=1


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Bigun, great response. When we place our inmates on suicide watch, we "do" conduct a strip search. It is done to ensure that the person has no contraband that they may harm themselves with. And I have seen some craft ways of hiding razorblades. Here's a thought, for every person here that said that the search was unnecessary, what would you all have said if the deputies did not do their job and the lady did harm or worse kill herself? Is it damm if you do and damm if you don't?


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Maybe some of you law enforcement guys remember this one:

About 6-7 years ago there was a disturbance call in lakewood/cleveland border..
Woman is on front step of a home that she believes is hers. She pounds on the door and no one will answer...She is well hopped up on drugs and decides to kick through the glass door panel. In the process, she cuts her leg almost clearly off by the glass as she tries to force herself in.... Failing to gain entry, she decides to walk away.....When police arrive, the GIRL is walking down the street on her nub, or now her ankle...It took 12 officers to contain her....She had no idea she had no foot.....

And I do know first hand what a 100# drunk girl can do.....been beat up a few times and could do nothing more then take the beating..... Drunk woman are the worst because men can't do nothing about it....At least my drunk buddy, being a guy can get knocked out until he sleeps it off.....


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Skarfer said:


> Oh - by the way, Ms. Steffey seems to have had a DUI back in 1997 too........so I'm sure alchohol was a factor as mentioned above.......
> 
> http://www.starkcountycjis.org/mas_...ase_type=TRC&pass_case_no=00980&start_range=1


So a ten year old dui charge has ecactly what to do with this case??


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

Not going to comment a lot because it's all speculation, but she'll win the lawsuit. Not because of the strip search, but because all of the factors leading up to the arrest and the very shady handling of the situation. The media attention which I am sure was their lawyers idea will also help.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree that many of the facts on both sides are not present. The media is of course trying to make a great story here as it is their job to do so.

I know I'm way out there and the majority doesn't agree with my opinion, but here goes: I have very little sympathy with people in these situations and feel they have forfeited their basic rights by their behavior. People break laws, get drunk and/or high on drugs, are not cooperative with the authorities (even once they are in custody) - I think the officers should have a little more authority. I think if a cop tells you to "freeze" and you turn to run they should be allowed to shoot your butt (using judement; yes it is subjective)! In the same light, if you are under arrest, not cooperating, and have become a threat to yourself they should be able to restain you with any means necesarry, taze you, strip you naked (Sex of the officer shouldn't even matter as long as multiple officers are present) and toss your butt in a cell.

Let's look at the known facts about this lady's evening with police:

- she was involved in a physical altercation which prompted the police to show up
- She was obviously impaired on either drugs or alcohol (sure looked like booze, but you never know)
- She had a photo ID in her possession that did not belong to her
- She was not being cooperative with officers; she used foul language
- She prompted the stripping when she indicated she may be a threat to herself
- She refused to strip herself, then fought the police when they were forced to take her clothes off

Now she wants money due to "her" mistreatment? I think she owes the officers an apology for mistreating them that night!

Come on, I say if she got a chipped tooth she deserved it. STOP FIGHTING with the police!! And spare me with the shame/embarrassment of being seen naked - you get arrested and you will be naked in front of a stranger. Like we all haven't been seen naked since grade school for physicals, etc. 

If she gets one red cent & I was a tax payer in the area I'd be pissed. And, I can assure you if I were on that jury she wouldn't get anything. Of course they won't be permitted to discuss all the above about the lady - just go over the officers actions and police policy, etc. 

I know people don't agree with me. I also tend to believe situations just like this place limitations on law enforcement to do their job - it is a thankless job for sure; especially when dealing with money hungry drunken law breakers.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Bigun, Shame on you for ruining all of the perfectly irrational suppositions and arguments with your credible opinions and experiences. Now this truly entertaining thread will die without a fist fight. 
The only question I have is where is Eriestreamer and how much do you think he will pay for a copy of this video?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool, you da man!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Do what your told when your told, And you wont have any problems. I think they were justified in their actions.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> The only question I have is where is Eriestreamer and how much do you think he will pay for a copy of this video?


He only interested if in beta format for he not need anything but that. he has many vcr that repaired in spare time vhs not worth time. anyone with beta tape willing to negotiate interested.  Sorry Erie I couldn't resist, love ya man !


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Man you guys better leave Erie Steamer alone. Next thing we will be reading about him barricading himself in his house and than having a shoot out with police. Then the police will strip search him and it will go wrong and a than new thread will start blah blah blah....


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

LOL u guys really make my day!!! Poor Erie!!!!!!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I agree that many of the facts on both sides are not present. The media is of course trying to make a great story here as it is their job to do so.
> 
> I know I'm way out there and the majority doesn't agree with my opinion, but here goes: I have very little sympathy with people in these situations and feel they have forfeited their basic rights by their behavior. People break laws, get drunk and/or high on drugs, are not cooperative with the authorities (even once they are in custody) - I think the officers should have a little more authority. I think if a cop tells you to "freeze" and you turn to run they should be allowed to shoot your butt (using judement; yes it is subjective)! In the same light, if you are under arrest, not cooperating, and have become a threat to yourself they should be able to restain you with any means necesarry, taze you, strip you naked (Sex of the officer shouldn't even matter as long as multiple officers are present) and toss your butt in a cell.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should consider a run for Stark County Sherriff


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fish-n-fool, after reading your post I have concluded that you are a pompus "I am always right" type of guy. You are narrow minded and have an overall total lack of compassion for your fellow man/woman when it appears,on the onset, that they have run afoul of the law. You assume your percieved realities to be fact to support your own personal biased opinion.
Me too. I kind of like you.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

What I get out of this thread is: We only know one side of the story, and cops stick up for cops, no matter what. Nothing new. I do feel compasion for the woman, there had to of been other ways to deal with it I'm sure. I think someone might of made a bad judgement, as did the young woman.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

fishingguy said:


> What I get out of this thread is: We only know one side of the story, and cops stick up for cops, no matter what. Nothing new. I do feel compasion for the woman, there had to of been other ways to deal with it I'm sure. I think someone might of made a bad judgement, as did the young woman.



You are 100&#37; correct in saying "we only know one side of the story". Unfortunately the media only sells on side. As far as cops sticking with cops, it is easy to sit back and armchair quarterback. There are many ways of dealing with subjects. It is called a Use of Force Continuum. Their level of resistance is dealt with equal or higher force. Does it get abused? Sure sometimes. I am sure this isn't the first time those deputies dealt with a drunk woman before. They know what to expect and they dealt with it. If you resist, expect to get harmed. Like playing with fire, you're going to get burnt sooner or later. If she was a compliant individual she would not have been in her situation. Believe me, no Corrections/Police Officer looks forward to having an altercation during their shift. We all have families and want to do our 8 and leave the gate. 

Like I stated earlier, things could have been different. But it is the suspect who dictates how the situation is handled. It'll go to court. Their video and the incident reports, and the policies will all be reviewed. If there was any wrong doing or excessive force involved, the guilty will be dealt with. It will be interesting to see how it will play out.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I really don't have an opinion based on her treatment. There are countless hours, actions, and responses that none of us were privy to. The news story was obviosly put out by the 'victims' camp. Do I feel it's a shame having men in the cell while being stripped searched? Sure. I've had experiences in the past as security with many drugged up individuals. They do possess super-human strength. Bottom line, when it comes to police, do as your told, sort it out later. Period. Everyone is taught that since childhood. 



> when nobody knows what the situation was that lead to this happening.





> WHAT? Do you KNOW what she did to get into the situation she got into??? I sure don't - but I can throw an educated guess at it........my guess is she got loud with the cops, probably threw in a cuss word or two, and possibly wouldn't calm down or chill out when requested MULIPLE times.........just a guess though.





> BUT - and remember this - none of us should jump to conclusions until the ENTIRE story comes out........


*and then you said...*


> Oh - by the way, Ms. Steffey seems to have had a DUI back in 1997 too........so I'm sure alchohol was a factor as mentioned above.......


You've ASSUMED a lot your self and jumped to plenty of conclusions yourself. Unless maybe you're privy to more your letting on, otherwise, I suggest you take your own advice and let it play out and stop crucifying those who voice an opinion opposite of yours.

There are three sides to every story, His side, Her side, and the truth. Lets all let this play out and hopefully find the truth.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Toxic said:


> It'll go to court. Their video and the incident reports, and the policies will all be reviewed. If there was any wrong doing or excessive force involved, the guilty will be dealt with. It will be interesting to see how it will play out.


The absolute worst part of the whole thing is that whoever is right or wrong, The media attention this case has and the fact the woman has brought suit against the SO means she will probably get paid to go away. While in some ways it is benneficial to the officers because the settlement usually dictates that the complainant can't go back against the officers individually. It is still a slap in face, that officers can do everything 100% by the book and it is just easier for departments to settle a case then it is to fight it.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Who here has definitive results of a breathalyzer test, or better yet, blood/alcohol test results or a psychological profile of this woman...??? I'd surely like to know, since everything to this point has been strictly speculation on both sides of the argument. No one has brought any real facts about this entire case as they would apply to this incident.  

It's been Ready, Fire, Aim...since the opening bell....Geez, come on spring...!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

This has been on WNIR all day. They're saying that after handing the wrong license, she gave them the right one, apologized and asked for the other back, and basically that's when the problem started. Allegedly, she was on neither drugs or alcohol. I don't understand why they did not call in female CO's to assist in the removal of clothes if that was indeed neccessary as there are quite a few(yes, more than 5)female CO's at the county lock up, I know at least one personally. I'm talking corrections officers, not sherriffs deputies. They know the jail procedures as well or better than the deputies as that is thier job. Having done more than my share of time in the county, I know that there are always rogue officers in our county,(always has been) just like in most other counties or professions. There are always a 1 or 2 bad apples in every bunch! I am not going to comment on her being drunk by appearance as others, but imagine all the wrestling around and all that went on before the camera started shooting, that alone will change the appearance of things. Hair all messed up, flushed, sweating heavily..etc. I s'pose we'll have to wait on the alcohol test to come back if one was given. By the way, it appeared to me that at least one male did assist in removing clothes. It looked to me as if he was removing her pants. As I will help in paying for the lost lawsuit, I'll be watching this. The taxpayers often get to foot the bill.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow this one is a doosy.

I know one thing, if that was my wife or daughter I'd be the next headline in the news.

If you look at the one male cop who is holding her down he sure looks real happy to be on camera. I don't see that confident "ya this is how we do it look" on his face. And they wonder why they can't get respect. If I was a cop I would want these kind of jokers out of law enforcement. They are making it harder on the professionals. Seems to me getting rid of bad apples is good for a department.

On the other hand I feel sorry for some schmuk who is just following orders from a senior who doesn't want to get his hands dirty. Poor fella just wants to earn a paycheck and make a difference in his/her community and gets stuck in this mess.

One things for sure, taxpayers will be shelling out a hefty bill. Just a bad situation for all involved. I can only go with the information provided so..

Cops could have acted differently but they aren't entirely to blame. They can't be to happy with a video out there now. But it seems to me this lady had to have done something to warrant it. I seriously doubt that the cops did this for fun.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

skarfer wait untill your daughte/wife is treated like this and see what tune you sing. don't say it will never happen because you never know. cops stick up for cops and they have this vision they are above the law. i have no respect for you anymore if you think for one second that this was justifiable. 

Remember, the police are suppose to serve and protect. not rape and tape


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

why do i keep seeing ,mostly the law on here, say SHE DESERVED/WARRENTED THIS ABUSE? when did it become in the "laws" eyes ok to abuse women?

by the way. how many have called the Stark Co. Sheriff and voice their disapproval? I DID!!!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

OK finally got to see the video. Yep about what I expected to see. I am gonna have to agree with toxic about his issues with the situation, 6 hours without any clothing seems long, and I would have liked to see a Jail medic in there wiht her shortly after the incident to verify she was uninjured. 

I still don't see excessive force. I see 5 or so COs working very hard not to hurt her or put her in danger. The grand total of things that I see that concern me is towards the end of the video her arm is slightly hyperextended behind her back. What I do see: no one leaning or putting their weight on her back (can cause positional asphyxiation) yes one officer has his hand on her back but he is not placing any wieght on her, no muscle strikes, no structural strikes, no use of tools, no pressure points, and with the above exception not even any real joint manipulation. If I missed something in the video please give me the video time so that I may look at it. I am not above missing something that I should have caught.
(For those that want to expand their knowledge I found the use of force continuum that is taught in every corrections and police academy in the state of ohio. It is on page 6 of this pdf http://www.ag.state.oh.us/le/training/pubs/useofforce.pdf 
I suggest anyone interested in this to read the whole document, as it discusses both the authors credentials as well as how to use th continuum)

To those who say police stick together, I think we have a different perspective., on situations then the general public. It is funny how having education and training in a field opens your eyes to some things. An example: before entering engineering school I thought when things broke that they werent engineered well. Now after gonig through my engineering training I see how something can be engineed perfectly and still fail because of a myriad of things, and I will defend a design I feel was appropriate even if it failed prematurely. Does that mean all engineers stick together?

In closing, and I can't stress this enough, without my training and experiences, If that was my wife I would be looking for blood, But as I have already stated, This may have been the only option available to officers. And given the litigous nature of our society, and the constraints I listed in my last long post, I am open to other ideas as to how this could have been handled. But I could see how this could have been the only option available to the officers in question.

One last thing I must say: This is an emotionally charged debate, gentlemen and ladies keep this civil, and keep the thread open. I for one enjoy these kinds of debates as I am given the chance to see how officers actions are percieved by the public, and I am often able to help the public learn why officers do the things they do.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Revenge is such a sweet word.
Sheriff best have his P's & Q's in proper order for this one.


----------



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

So shes in for drunk and disorderly conduct................honestly, that does not justify getting stripped down, and sitting naked in a cell for 6 hours...............the sheriff needs lets go over this, the officers involved do as well, and she will be collecting hundreds of thousands, if not millions from Stark County


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't think that it is our place to be posting this video all over the internet for one.The women has to be torn up enough over the exprience. And,as for her husband giving the video to a news station.Well, he is a @#$^&*% idiot.
In a situation like this you should just call the greatest lawyer in the land, and get on with helping your wife cope with the drama which she has been through.

My feelings go out to the family!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Pawpaw - you've got me half right no doubt; the other half not so much (I strated my thread that I already know the majority does not agree with me). I'm a product of my environment. I have "had enough" of "people" in general. I am sick and tired of all the whining, complaining, lawsuits, etc., etc. 

And this is absolutely spot on:

You assume your percieved realities to be fact to support your own personal biased opinion.

Don't we all - this is how opinions are formed, & yes I have plenty of them 

My analogy for this situation - This isn't much different than picking a fight with the school bully, then complaining when he knocks out your teeth. 

I by no means think anybody "deserves" poor treatment - ever! But, when you don't cooperate, have broken the law, and refuse to take instruction you have no right to bitch and moan when the authorities have to use force with you. In these instances I have no compassion, no sympathy & no support for the individuals. When force is used (and our police are heavily trained) stuff happens - teeth get chipped, bumps and briuses arise, maybe even broken bones (fingers, etc.). You have brought this on yourself because you have had every opportunity to comply. 

Let me ask you this - how many would have rather seen this lady tazed (possibly multiple times) until she complied? I believe tear gas and tazers were developed to limit the amount of physical contact with combative people (correct me if wrong Biggun). It allows the officers to use less "force" to control a situation.

And if she wasn't drunk, she either has a severe speach impediment or was on some drugs - nobody slurs like that.

I'm sure she will get a nice little paycheck out of it; maybe I'll go down some booze, get arrested, tell the cops I'm going to hurt myself, refuse to comply with orders and struggle while they strip me - can you say early retirement?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

coolerzfull said:


> skarfer wait untill your daughte/wife is treated like this and see what tune you sing. don't say it will never happen because you never know. cops stick up for cops and they have this vision they are above the law. i have no respect for you anymore if you think for one second that this was justifiable.
> 
> Remember, the police are suppose to serve and protect. not rape and tape



Cooler, I didn't see anyone get raped in that video. It is policy that that procedure gets taped. It is not only for the suspects protection, but the officers involved as well. Just like a dash camera in a police cruiser can backup an officers story in court or a victims story if the officer was in the wrong. So the camera if for both parties involved. That's BS about cops sticking up for cops. If an officer cannot do his/her job do you think for a minute I would want that person backing me up in a use of force situation and then I would have to lie for that person thus putting my job in jeopardy?

I have over 10 years experience in this field for the state. I am a less than lethal instructor as well as a use of force instructor. So I am not picking on you. I just want another perspective and would like for others to think outside the box. Since you think it was unnecessary, how would you have handled it. Your the Shift Captain in Charge. A lady came in and claimed that she was suicidal. 
Your options are:
1) Leave her alone in a regular cell with all clothing and do noting
2)Place in a crisis intervention cell, taping the procedure then being stripped out and placed in a suicide gown

Here is what could happen
By doing option 1, you placed her into a cell and not checking her, she may have contraband such as a razor. With this razor she could cut her wrist and bleed out. Or she could use any piece of her clothing to hang herself. I have seen razors hiding in places you would never think you could hide anything. By not taping it, she claims to have been raped and assaulted. You have no proof that it did not occur and the jury feels for her and you are now charged and go to prison for a long time. This equals law suit for the county because they did not do their job by her being a ward to the county. 

By doing option 2, You removed any threat to her and any officer. You removed her shoe laces, pants, shirt, bra, and belt all which could be used to hang herself. By video taping it, it will show if the team did/did not do their job. Any time an inmate is placed into a situation or Force is used, if warranted it needs to be taped and it is then to be viewed by a Use of Force Committee. The committee is made up of one custody and two non custody people so it is not biased. The committee will rule if there was excessive force used and will ensure that all policies were followed. If the inmate claims that excessive forced was used, the tape will show how the situation was handled. That is why we tape all incidents


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fish-N-Fool, I agree with you with regards to all of your opinions related to these type of situations which, almost always, people get THEMSELVES into. However in this lady's situation I make no assumptions with regards to her condition at the time of her arrest. I saw no video of that. It is entirely possible that her side of the story is true. The video may well have depicted a terrified woman as opposed to a drunk one. An individual that is truly terrified can exhibit equal and identical behavorial patterns to an individual that is drunk and combative. It is a natural human survivoral respose to what might have caused one to become terrified. Think for a moment, of the possibility, that her story might be true and factor in the extreme range of emotion inherent of women. (I'll probably get kicked in the ass by someone for that one, but I have a wife and six daughters so I know).
I will wait until this plays out before I pass judgement. The police may have have done nothing wrong at all, but then they as well may have done nothing right. The video in its self doesn't tell us that.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I watched and listened to the video and yet still have a question. Was it her or the other person that initially called 911 for help? I thought she made the initial call and the next thing you know she is on the floor being stripped. I realize there was the ID issue, etc. 

My initial thoughts were that she called for help, ends up arrested and being stripped. I can't truly decide wether she is drunk or scared to death with the screaming. Unfortunately the tape doesn't begin rolling untill the officers are in the process of removing her clothing. It would be interesting to see video of the events leading up to the stripping video. 

I'll say this, If I was wrongly arrested and cooperated then treated that way I myself would be pursuing charges against the law. IF, on the other hand I was drunk, disorderly and belligerant then I would have not a leg to stand on in regards to pursuing charges,AND SHOULD NOT expect compensation. EXCEPT if excessive force is used which causes permanent physical damage.
I believe MOST law enforcement officers know when to back off. BUT we have seen abuse of force on occasion so it does happen from time to time.

I witnessed a situation in which 5 officers had guns drawn and used force on my neighbor who was working in his flowerbed. His only mistake was he put the wrong colored T-shirt on that morning, a guy robs the Duke station with the same colored shirt, officers see my neighbor and immediately take him down. When I approached with hands outstretched and open to tell them I had been working outside and talking with him all morning I was told to mind my own business and go back inside my house. He made repeated requests to get his ID which was inside his house and even tried to tell them where it was but they would not listen.I tried to talk to them but I believe the adrenaline rush was so high and they thought they had the right guy they didn't want to hear what I had to say. After about 15 minutes of having this innocent citizen at gunpoint another officer radios that he had the correct suspect and they uncuffed the neighbor and blasted out of there without taking a moment to apologize.

So I do try to see both sides and realize that the law does make mistakes. In this case we do not have enough of the story to make a judgement and the courts will have to decide. As I said, I'd like to see the events leading up to her being in the cell on the floor other than just the stupid "now or ever" comment she made.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

toxic, i did not read your reply. i didn't is because we all can sit here a argue who was right and who was wrong. 


BUT my biggest concern is when the people( you, well not you. but me, and anyone else thats wants to chime in) are QUESTIONING AND NOT TRUSTING in the authority(police, D.C. and so on.) that is suppose to be PROTECTING ME. 

now you have a problem in my eyes. take a step back and look at all the past altercations around involving the so called LAW. the WHOLE picture. not just cop vs the people. what happen to the compassion for man kind. sorry for being i guess a ***** but am i wrong? 

why couldn't one or both of the lady deputies just sit and start a girl to girl talk right from the beginning? i'll bet my life the cops we're all high five in the back ground parsing one another. you get farther with sugar then vintager if you know what i mean. 

be leave me i have dealt with drunks, mental handicapped, and they can be a handful but i have found if you treat them like a HUMAN BEING not some kind of animal you get VERY good results. damn dogs get better treatment in the USA now then humans.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I think that Coolerzfull and Eariestreamer might be the same guy. That is not a knock trust me, I love you guy's......errr.... your great dude!


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

As a woman I would have to say that I would not appreciate men in a cell with me while being stripped. It is hard to watch, but being 125#'s myself, I am very strong when intoxicated. I have had people restrain me from punching another and if I recall it took 3 guys to get me away. I agree that maybe that wasn't the best way to go about it, but like it has been said, what got her there? I could go both ways and I am a woman. I think I will just stay out of this one.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I keep hearing about maybe she has a razor blade possibly stuffed/hidden somewhere. Ok, so she calls for help and not knowing she is about to be arrested, she keesters a razor blade in the event that she might need it later in the evening? Let's get real. (Razors are hidden by convicted & incarerated prison inmates, I know, I've been there and seen it and the damage from them)She never said she was gonna commit suicide either. They asked if she ever felt like harming herself and her reply was "then or now?" Could that be sarcasm, or just plain being a smartass because your pissed at being arrested? If she had been left handcuffed, talked to in a humanly manner and watched she would've eventually calmed down, unless of course she truly felt she was being wronged in the first place which is what I think the situation is from the get go! I have participated in suicide watches, 4 hr shifts, less than 8' from the suicidal person....it's not that damn hard, it could've been done. It'd be right hard to commit suicide with cuffs on, and if you're being monitored!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

coolerzfull said:


> toxic, i did not read your reply. i didn't is because we all can sit here a argue who was right and who was wrong.



Don't be scared. read it. I am not knocking you. Just want you to have a different perspective. But if your scared, say it.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

snake69 said:


> I keep hearing about maybe she has a razor blade possibly stuffed/hidden somewhere. Ok, so she calls for help and not knowing she is about to be arrested, she keesters a razor blade in the event that she might need it later in the evening? Let's get real. She never said she was gonna commit suicide either. They asked if she ever felt like harming herself and her reply was "then or now?" Could that be sarcasm, or just plain being a smartass because your pissed at being arressted? If she had been left handcuffed, talked to in a humanly manner and watched she would've eventually calmed down, unless of course she truly felt she was being wronged in the first place which is what I think the situation is from the get go! I have participated in suicide watches, 4 hr shifts, less than 8' from the suicidal person....it's not that damn hard, it could've been done. It'd be right hard to commit suicide with cuffs on, and if you're being monitored!!


Okay snake so she was joking. What if she wasn't and she harmed herself. We would be debating why the sheriff dept didn't check her and how they didn't take her threats seriously. Are the officers supposed to be selective and second guess who may be joking and not? You can't have your cake and it it to. Not sure where you did suicide watches at but the state will not allow us to leave an inmate in cuffs. That is a law suit waiting to happen. 

And you are correct. On a proper suicide watch, a person is strictly monitored and there every move is annotated on a close or constant watch. I do not know the SO policy on watches, It may or may not have been followed. With County SO officers being laid off, I am only speculating maybe they do not have the resources for an officer to babysit a 8 hour shift.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

.............I wonder when the crappie will start biting?


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Don't be scared. read it. I am not knocking you. Just want you to have a different perspective. But if your scared, say it.


scared? wth? what is there to be scared about? the bs you are trying to stick up for your fellow law brother? the girl might of keesterd a blade pffft!!! bull. keep digging for that kind of bull. they were way out of line. 

is that all you got out of my post? now you just proved to me it is all about the all mighty me/law. meaning you toxic ,making up bs to cover your fellow law brother. knowing damn well in the back of your mind if that was your kin you would not be happy. would you be happy if that was your wife, daughter, mother, father, son, brother( oh thats right your protecting your brothers) you as a law man,if i'm understanding you right that you and skafer are cops, should be a sham along with Stark County

say it toxic ARE YOU scared to say the truth.


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

There are adult was to have a discussion, I'd suggest that you guys attempt to not start resorting to personal attacks. If you would like I can post some links to a few sites that offer tips on how to have a discussion about sensitive issues without resorting to attacks. I post this because nothing is accomplished if you start name calling and they lock the thread.

Athensfishin' being the voice of reason who would have thought.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

PapawSmith said:


> I think that Coolerzfull and Eariestreamer might be the same guy. That is not a knock trust me, I love you guy's......errr.... your great dude!


nope, i'm not eirestreamer. if you can't tell us apart then i don't know. LOL 

i am just a ol'school American that is getting tired of the bullsh!t. 

if you don't get involved and speak up for what you beleave. you are part of the problem. because it will never stop if you don't.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

if i seemed i "attacked". then i apologize. but not for what i beleave. sorry 
i thought it was more like defending? lol


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

athensfishin' said:


> Athensfishin' being the voice of reason who would have thought.


\

I am going to make a note of this!!lol

We agree on something.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i've been in the fire service for 18 years now and as an emt have treated alot of prisoners at both our local p.d. and sheriff department and i have NEVER seen or even heard of a prisoner being treated in the manner that the video shows!
strip searched with MALE deputies involved? completely uncalled for and it equals humiliation.IF they were worried about her doing harm to herself they could have put her in a restraint chair.
here's my biggest question.why did they leave her naked AFTER the search? were all of the prisoner jump suits in the laundry?
alot of people should lose their jobs over this and i certainly hope that she wins out in the court romm after all is said and done.
before some of you jump on me let me say that i also realize that jail staff personnel have to up with ALOT of crap from prisoners and i've seen that 1st hand also.but,if they do not have the capabilities to properly deal with drunk,high,mad,etc. prisoners then they should look at another line of work because it's definately not for everyone.


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

ohiou_98 said:


> .............I wonder when the crappie will start biting?


Hopefully soon!! Let Me Know!!!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

coolerzfull said:


> scared? wth? what is there to be scared about? the bs you are trying to stick up for your fellow law brother? the girl might of keesterd a blade pffft!!! bull. keep digging for that kind of bull. they were way out of line.
> 
> is that all you got out of my post? now you just proved to me it is all about the all mighty me/law. meaning you toxic ,making up bs to cover your fellow law brother. knowing damn well in the back of your mind if that was your kin you would not be happy. would you be happy if that was your wife, daughter, mother, father, son, brother( oh thats right your protecting your brothers) you as a law man,if i'm understanding you right that you and skafer are cops, should be a sham along with Stark County
> 
> say it toxic ARE YOU scared to say the truth.



LOL, you crack me up. It'll take a lot more than that to get me fired up. I've said the truth the whole time. I have no reason to lie. I just made a statement for you to read my post. If you can't handle it fine, get upset and rant. I have been in corrections for over 10 years and retired from the Military Police so I have a little first hand knowledge of what I am talking about. I have seen inmates slice there wrist and other parts of there bodies. I've seen three hangings and assisted in pulling a body down that was hanging. But we cannot be every where. That is just that way it is. If you would have read my post like I suggested, I never agreed with everything that took place. If my wife or daughter did something that took them directly to jail. I know what to expect. You being a civilian do not. And I do not expect you to. If the people in charge were out of line yes I would be angry. I never once said I wouldn't. I would however expect you to be open to opinion instead of being biased and only having tunnel vision.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

ok, lets agree when and if the real story comes out and i am wrong. i will publicly apologize and buy you and skarfer beers at the TC outing if i can make it. oh hell i can get a case to ya its not that far. if the story comes out that they was out of line then you guys are buying and i drink alot when its free.   lol

i do want to thank misfit for not closing this thread and letting everyone voice there opinion. i know it's been a littler rocky.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you're welcome 
so far,nobody has gotten an eye put out,so all's good


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow and here I was getting ready to start taking wagers on how long this one was gonna stay open


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

coolerzfull said:


> ok, lets agree when and if the real story comes out and i am wrong. i will publicly apologize and buy you and skarfer beers at the TC outing if i can make it. oh hell i can get a case to ya its not that far. if the story comes out that they was out of line then you guys are buying and i drink alot when its free.   lol
> 
> i do want to thank misfit for not closing this thread and letting everyone voice there opinion. i know it's been a littler rocky.


I can't stand alcohol. But you can buy me Coke Cola LOL. There will be some wrong doing. I've said that from the start. So we may have to go half'ers.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL,bigun.as i daid,nobody's lost an eye.......................................YET 
hopefully that will continue


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

coolerzfull said:


> ok, lets agree when and if the real story comes out and i am wrong. i will publicly apologize and buy you and skarfer beers at the TC outing if i can make it. oh hell i can get a case to ya its not that far. if the story comes out that they was out of line then you guys are buying and i drink alot when its free.   lol


Hey wait I want in on that action.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I can't stand alcohol. But you can buy me Coke Cola LOL. There will be some wrong doing. I've said that from the start. So we may have to go half'ers.


to tell you the truth. if i drink more then one beer in a month i'm partying hard LOL unless like i said it's free and that fist gulp taste just right. if not I'm like you Coke Cola. so half's works lol


now after sleeping on it and then going back and yes read all what you guys are saying. i did not read that post is because i had a attitude of bla bla bla.. i apologize for not listening and just my thought. 

i also apologize to you and sarfer and any other officer on here for saying i do not trust you. i should not have labeled you all in that mess. like 1 bad apple spoils the whole pie. thats not right. you all was not involved. that was your opinions and you have the right too them. 

there are some great post like this one and jims, hets on here lately. i'm learning allot lol

Ok game time!
Go Pats!  [email protected]


----------



## monte433 (May 24, 2007)

Speaking as someone who has been in that womens shoes she was asked to comply repeatedly and she did not, so she was made to comply simple as that.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

I wonder if they explored the option of calling a squad and transporting her to a hospital for evaluation first. She appears to be under the influence of something. She has been in an altercation, unknown injury. She has responded to questions regarding suicide in a vague and somewhat positive manner, a warning sign. Policies and procedures do not always equal common sense.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Let me start by saying I am not a fan of police. I have relatives that are deputies, police officers for large and small cities, and one that is a second in command of a medium size city here in NE Ohio. I have been to to many "family functions" where I get disgusted by the stories being told. My relatives and their friends are jaded(to say it as nicely as possible), power loving, lazy, and incapable of viewing anything from any perspective other than their own(and they ALL stick together). IMO
I watched the video and at first I was all up in arms about the treatment. Then I watched it again, and I dont see a problem. I would be upset if someone had decided she was joking and then she hurt herself inside the jail cell. I know personally how strong a drunk pissed off woman can be. I am not a small guy (6'3" 260#) and I had a 5' 4" 115# girl knock my front tooth out for kissing another girl. Took 2 huge bouncers everything they had to get her off me and to the police car.(Its funny to think about it now 14yrs later). So if they needed a couple of male officers to keep themselves safe and not hurt her, well I can see it. Should they have left her naked for 6 hours, probably not. 
I dont know the law well enough to know if having some elsed ID is a major issue but I bet a drunk woman who just got into an altercation would be just emotional enough to start threatening a cop for taking it away from her.
The county will pay, and I dont think that right. Next time maybe they will just taz her.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

There's gotta be to the story than this. If it was as "extreme" as the lawyer and "victim" say it was, why was there a tape rolling?

I highly doubt the female offciers would of been capable of restraining her, thus the reason we see men in the room. 

Just seems like we're not getting the whole story, and someone is out for some money.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

coolerzfull said:


> skarfer wait untill your daughte/wife is treated like this and see what tune you sing. don't say it will never happen because you never know. cops stick up for cops and they have this vision they are above the law. i have no respect for you anymore if you think for one second that this was justifiable.
> 
> Remember, the police are suppose to serve and protect. not rape and tape



Do you, for a minute, think I really give a rat's azz what you think about me? You have no respect for me? Well, I have no respect for trouble making losers like you. For your information, my wife and daughter will NEVER be in this situation - wanna know why? Because they have RESPECT for our officers of the law and will OBEY orders from them and NOT be in a situation like this in the first place.

Also - this broad already plead GUILTY last year to all the charges brought against .... 

GUILTY is GUILTY............

Oh - and she WAS drunk, for whatever know it all posted that she wasn't...........


You guys need to really look into the facts before acting like you know it all.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,someone had to finally do it,so with 100 replies,this thread has pretty much run it's course.


----------

